# 23g rimless iwagumi-ish planted tank



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Getting tired of fighting constant circulation and algae issues with my 12g long so I've decided to shut it down and start a new, bigger tank.

There are some really beautiful planted tanks out there using the ADA 60p which I love but didn't want to spend so much on a tank.

I picked up a used 23g tank with dimensions 24x14x16" (basically a standard 20g tank except 2" deeper) from a fellow salty member here at BCA. Its rimless on the top but has a rim on the bottom. The tank needed a good cleaning and I was able to remove the bottom rim quite easily.

I'm going to transplant all the equipment from my 12g long:

Eheim 2213
Ebo Jager 100w heater
Eco-Complete substrate
Hydor Koralia 225

Light is undecided.. I have a couple lights but they're too wide..










I found the rocks up near Crown Lake in Marble Canyon while camping there over the May long weekend.


----------



## nayr2 (May 15, 2014)

Wow! Your water is so clear!


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

nayr2 said:


> Wow! Your water is so clear!


He didn't put water in yet


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Anthony the tank looks good so far and looks like it cleaned up nicely, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Change of plans.. I'm abandoning this in favour of a 47g rimless


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

What kind of tank is the 47 gallon ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> What kind of tank is the 47 gallon ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I concur lets get a teaser! Pic? Tank dimensions?


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Haha.. I haven't got the tank yet but it's going to be a Starphire rimless from this guy on Craigslist (I believe it's aq.LED??). Same tank as Jimbo: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/james-47-gallon-first-salt-water-tank-92121/

36x18x18". I'm going to build an ADA style stand. Still flip flopping back and forth between sumping or canister filter...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

James tank isn't a bowfront? But yah good call on that tank. I regret not getting a starphire rimless as my 50gal. The rimless top especially gives you an extra inch or so of viewing. I don't have the space for a sump and my wife already think the tanks make a lot of noise otherwise I'd go sump for sure. I'm trying to make up for it with a couple big canisters that add up to way more than needed filtration.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's a teaser of what's to come. Don't have the tank yet, but here's a pic of my 12g long on top of the ADA style stand I started building today!










Don't mind the clutter in the garage...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

